# Considering Moving to PSB



## John_Williams (May 24, 2006)

I currently own Axiom M22s and a VP150, and have had them for about 4 years or so. I have never been that impressed with the VP150, but overall, they have been a decent setup. I run my theater in a small room. I sit about 6 feet away from the speakers.

I have been reading a lot of good things about the PSB Image line, and I am intrigued by the B25s. I would probably pair those with a C60 if I decide to switch.

I found a dealer close to my sister-in-law's house about an hour away. I am hoping to audition them sometime soon.

Does anyone have experience with the Image line, or has directly compared them to the Axiom sound?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Never heard the Axioms, but I owned a PSB Image 5.0 setup... 6T mains, 9C center and 10S surrounds. I was very pleased with their performance and they spent a good bit of time in my setup. I went through a host of speakers before I found anything I liked as good or better and it really only got better with the Martin Logan's I own now.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have never heard the Axioms,... in fact I don't remember if I've heard the PSB Image line either.:scratchhead: But, I'm all for auditioning new toys and equipment. :yay:
Let us know what you think once you hear them.


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

The PSB's look pretty much the same as Axiom's M3s except for the B25's aluminum tweeter, I would take a guess the B25 will sound a little more laid back than the M22s like the M3s do. Is the PSB B25 a step up from the Axioms, not in my book, just a step in a different direction. I think to go a step up you need to go floorstander. The fullness available in them is much better than the sound from a bookshelf.

I would be interested in hearing your thoughts about the C60 blending with the M22 if possible. I have always felt Axiom needs to build a center with 6.5" drivers as well. The 5.25" they use works great for the dialogue but isn't as dynamic as it could be for everything else.


----------



## John_Williams (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. I am hoping to get over to the dealer sometime this week, if all goes well.

Unfortunately, I will not be able to try the C60 with the M22s because the sale of the Axioms will be funding the move to the B25s.

I will keep you filled in on the audition. Let's hope that they have all in stockraying:


----------



## MrACE (Jan 18, 2011)

i am thiking of buying PSB Image 5.0 speakers - consist of Image 4T towers, Image 8C center, and a pair of Image 1B bookshelf. --- for $700 -- are they good speakers -- is this good price? please help as i have no idea about good speakers and prices and will be buying speakers for first time.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

PSB is good for both, home theater and music. The Image series is mostly neutral,
and will not jump out at you. They have a nice balanced and detailed sound, with
good dynamics.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

MrACE said:


> i am thiking of buying PSB Image 5.0 speakers - consist of Image 4T towers, Image 8C center, and a pair of Image 1B bookshelf. --- for $700 -- are they good speakers -- is this good price? please help as i have no idea about good speakers and prices and will be buying speakers for first time.


They are some older models - make sure they sound good and are in decent shape - then
offer $600 cash.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've always been a fan of Paradigm (for like 20 years) and have also been considering switching to PSB. Always hear and read good things about them so not sure that one could go wrong with them. The Axioms on the other hand would be my second choice allthough never reading many reviews there numbers and specs are enough to catch me.:T


----------

